# Which Busoni piano concerto recording do you recommend?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above.
Thanks :tiphat:


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the Ogden/Revenaugh/RPO and the Donohoe/Elder/BBCSO and have also heard the recent Gerstein/Boston. The Donohoe is a live performance from the Proms and would be my strong recommendation. It is on Hyperion - do not confuse it with Hamelin/CBSO, also with Mark Elder.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

This is the only one I've got. Seems very good to me, but I haven't got anything to compare to. To be honest, it's a great piece of music, but for me it's interesting for its forces and errrr.... it's length (!), so it has as much eccentricity value as anything.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Donohoe/Elder. Has a lot of excitement. I also have Ogdon.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

My two cents.


----------

